# can am shifter



## mudthug1010

ok so I just got my bike back after being tore down and cleaned out. I rode it around my house and it wouldn't stay in low. it'll stay in the low slot on the shifter but in the screen it flashs back to high. so I changed the gear box oil and the problem got worse. now it will run fine in high idles good in neutral and will go in park but if I put in reverse it moves on its on. it will still go in reverse like usual just moves on its own. if I put it low it'll either bog down and then randomly come to life in take of, pop out of.low eventually or just not even go into low. I changed the oil.with royal pup 75w140. 
any input is well appreciated. really aggravated since I just got it back from the shop even tho the last problem was my fault. could it be the shift linkage? thanks for.the help
if mud ain't flying you ain't trying


----------



## JLOWERY

I'd take it back to them and ask them what they screwed up on it if it wasn't doing this before you took it to them.


----------



## mudthug1010

that's what I'm doing. I was just trying to get an idea of what could be wrong

if mud ain't flying you ain't trying


----------



## JPs300

Could be shift linkage/adjustment, but also sounds like the one-way bearing in the primary clutch needs serviced. - If it doesn't spin smoothly it will cause the belt to grab at idle thus moving the bike.


----------



## mudthug1010

thanks is the one way bearing hard to get to?


----------



## JPs300

Just pull the cover and the outer primary sheeve. There are write-ups on most can-am forums about servicing it. Fairly simple job but takes a specific grease that is kinda expensive.


----------



## mudthug1010

ok thanks ill do that today. when i get home


----------



## JPs300

For note, I just did mine because it was already getting a little hard to shift for some reason. - I used some moly engine assembly lube I had, has been great for a couple rides but don't know yet if it will hold up through continual heat cycles(I think it will, but time will tell).


----------



## mudthug1010

is this a constant problem? l
what i mean is the linkage going to keep needing adjustment?


----------



## JPs300

Linkage settings shouldn't change. - The one way is a "maintenance item" though, has to be done from time to time(there is a spec, basically same as the belt).


----------



## mudthug1010

thanks for all the help. turned out the bearing holding the secondary in the transmission were bad and also a bearing in the one way bearing was bad. got it all fixed and ready for mudfest this weekend

if mud ain't flying you ain't trying


----------

